

Ask HN: What are ways to make money on the web? - doubleO

Hello,<p>I'm going to back to grad school and won't be working for a while. I'm wondering if there are ways to make to make money off the internet?
I'm not looking to make millions of dollars; more like pocket change. 
thanks.
======
thetrumanshow
Sorta-cynical answer: Yes, convince other people that they can make money on
the web and tell them to pay you to help them... then use their money to go
learn how to make money on the web... and BOOM, you both benefit.

This is called consulting.

Edit: For clarity, I'm not trolling. I assume you mean passive income and the
delta between where you are now and having something that can pay you passive
income is large, IMO. If you can get into a paying gig that helps you learn
skills to move you toward your passive-income-earning-thingy... its win-win.

------
ScottWhigham
Flagged for spam b/c of new account and this sentence: "I'm wondering if there
are ways to make to make money off the internet?"

